# Starting a Serial Number Chart for pre-fire 1948 Schwinn Bicycles????



## 18622hunter (Jun 17, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone has started cataloging serial numbers for the pre 1948 Schwinn Bicycles?  

It seems there are quite a few people out there in the bicycle world that have prewar bikes and sometimes dating them is a bit of a task.

Maybe a sticky could be added to the site for people to enter serial numbers and a flick of the bike or bikes if no databse has been started???


----------



## dopehead (Jun 17, 2010)

I would be willing to do that on my site  sounds like a good idea   thanks.  Actually ill go one step further and include starting a list for all prewar american made bicycles....Of course right now i don't have much traffic to my site but that will change :}


----------



## 18622hunter (Jun 17, 2010)

Good times.  



dopehead said:


> I would be willing to do that on my site  sounds like a good idea   thanks.  Actually ill go one step further and include starting a list for all prewar american made bicycles....Of course right now i don't have much traffic to my site but that will change :}


----------



## ColsonTwinbar (Jun 17, 2010)

I was wondering this too, I just picked up a 1935 stamped E2222 which was kinda cool


----------



## dopehead (Jun 17, 2010)

what is the make and model of that bike colson?  Also I would appreciate anyone who has a 42 or older to post there serial make and model if known here so i can collect the data..I am new at web page design but what i am going to try to do is create a data base where the fields can be entered through drop down screens. kinda like old roads search function....If I am not able to do that then i will create a forum for it.....But either way im on it :}


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 18, 2010)

Dopehead,
        This would certainly be an ambitious project. I know there are a few people out there who already have databases of certain makes such as Phil (RMS 37) with CWC and Shelby's-and maybe others and Scott (37 Fleetwood) with Huffmans. Another thing is that serial numbers by themselves may not tell the whole story as some manufacturers don't seem to have much consistency in how they numbered their bikes so a picture to go with a serial number may be needed for some marques in order to establish a chronology. 







dopehead said:


> I would be willing to do that on my site  sounds like a good idea   thanks.  Actually ill go one step further and include starting a list for all prewar american made bicycles....Of course right now i don't have much traffic to my site but that will change :}


----------



## JOEL (Jun 18, 2010)

Everything you need to know to date your prewar Schwinn ballooner is here (ID Facts
http://www.angelfire.com/rant/allday101/SchwinnCodes1.html


----------



## mruiz (Jun 18, 2010)

First one is 1941 New World
second is a 1946 Majestic
I will get the #'s.


----------



## 18622hunter (Jun 18, 2010)

If your talking about the ladies Colson I am selling.  The headbadge says Goodyear "Wings" "Marathon."  Phil (RMS 37)  advised that the GY for the serial number stood for Goodyear and the 41 indicated the year.  Hope this helps.



dopehead said:


> what is the make and model of that bike colson?  Also I would appreciate anyone who has a 42 or older to post there serial make and model if known here so i can collect the data..I am new at web page design but what i am going to try to do is create a data base where the fields can be entered through drop down screens. kinda like old roads search function....If I am not able to do that then i will create a forum for it.....But either way im on it :}


----------



## dopehead (Jun 20, 2010)

18622hunter said:


> If your talking about the ladies Colson I am selling.  The headbadge says Goodyear "Wings" "Marathon."  Phil (RMS 37)  advised that the GY for the serial number stood for Goodyear and the 41 indicated the year.  Hope this helps.




No hunter I was talking to colsen-twinbar  he posted a sn but no bike info,  
  MRUIZ I will take the numbers for those bikes whenever you get a chance to get them....
       Indeed It will be quite an undertaking  and could not do it without your help..but as soon as it is ready, It should move right along...After all what else does an unemployed man have to do with his time..but learn new things...thanks everyone


----------

